
The most impressive Nigerian startup I have seen. Precurio Intranet portal - OoTheNigerian
http://www.precurio.com/index.php
======
lionhearted
Man, it must be hard to run an online business from Nigeria. Huge stigma and
lots of the internet ip-ban it, won't ship equipment and gear there, banned or
at least heavily scrutinized on many banking/payment sites... must be a hassle
to deal with.

------
DrJokepu
Impressive stuff. I wish they didn't use stock photos. No matter how nice the
web design is, stock photos make it all feel "cheap". Please either take a
camera and make your own photos, pay a professional photographer to make them
for you or create a design that doesn't need photos.

Once again, avoid using cheap stock photos. (Same goes for avoiding using
cheap production library music for videos on your site.)

~~~
nailer
Icons are ripped from KDE too.

------
OoTheNigerian
What is more impressive is that they have an Open Source component/model to
it. I hope this will show that #madeinNigeria can be good at times if not all
the time :).

Should huddle.net be Afraid :)?

------
iuguy
Would you really host your Intranet on the Internet? I guess it depends on the
type of information you're handling.

Still, I wish these guys all the best.

------
unwind
Uh ... I kind of interpreted the headline as saying that this was, somehow, a
Nigerian (aka "419") scam. I guess it isn't, it really _is_ an impressive
startup, that just happens to be based in Nigeria? Cool.

I hope (for their sake) that not more people have the same unfortunate
prejudice.

~~~
daystar
true... the most impressive 'african' startup would have been a 'clearer'
title..

~~~
_djo_
Not really, as there are surely equally impressive startups from countries
like Egypt, Kenya and South Africa. The difference between this being the most
impressive Nigerian startup the author has ever seen and it being the most
impressive 'African' startup the author has ever seen is vast.

The stigma attached to anything Nigerian on the internet is unfortunate, but
will hopefully fade in time. And one of the best ways to overcome that stigma
is to continue presenting sites like this which showcase a positive Nigerian
commercial online presence.

